# Recht im Internet: verspammtes Gästebuch



## Rasenkantenstein (3. August 2004)

Guten Morgen!

Mein Gästebuch wird trotz eines Hinweises, Spam und Werbung zu unterlassen, dennoch weiterhin (gelegentlich) mit solchem zugemüllt.

Kann man eine aussagekräftige Warnung oder eine Art Nutzungsbedingung erlassen, welche den "Autoren" solcher Einträge eine gesetzliche Schranke vorstellt und dass man ggf. rechtliche Schritte gegen diese einleiten kann?

Hoffe, dass da etwas zu machen ist.


----------



## Ben Ben (3. August 2004)

Soweit ich weiss ja....
sinnvoll wäre es dann die IP mitzuloggen, doch vorsicht, aus Datenschutzgründen darfst du dies nur mit Einverständnis des Nutzers, sprich noch einen klar und deutlich lesbaren Text diesbezüglich vor dem Absenden des  Beitrages und du hättest dann auch schon eher eine HAndhabe...


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (3. August 2004)

Das hört sich nicht schlecht an. 
Wohin müsste ich mich wenden? Gibt es im Internet eine Institution (?), die sich mit solchen "Lapalien" beschäftigt?


----------



## schwarzfahrer (5. August 2004)

Spam in jeder Form, ob per Mail, in Foren, Gästebüchern oder wie auch immer, ist keine Lapalie sondern eines der lästigsten Übel die das Internet mitsich gebracht hat.

Eine zentrale Anlaufstelle wirst du nicht finden. Auf alle Fälle brauchst du die IP-Adressen mit Datum und Uhrzeit. Die kannst über div. Trackingprogramme bis zum Provider zurückverfolgen. 

Bei AOL und T-Online weiss ich, dass es Mailadressen gibt bei denen du das meldest, aber genaueres kann ich da auch nicht sagen... musst du dich an die wenden.


----------

